# Can nausea/vomiting be the first sign of mastitis



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

or do i just have food poisioning?

Ihave a small open milk blister on my breast that I've been fighting. I'm treating it by cleaning it after nursing with bactine and then lanolin.. It hurts like hell, but the rest of my breast seems fine, not red or hard or anything. If the wound is infected at all, it is very mild and I think just local.

But I've thrown up 5 or 6 times since dinner (no one else in my family did). I can't sleep or keep anything down.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I've had mastitis several times and have never been nauseous. It's more like the flu--achy, shivery, feverish, want to sleep--not stomach type flu.

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Not yet, still sickk, but thanks for your reply. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be okay...


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Are you sure you're not pregnant? That's always a clue for me







.

But I second the pp - I felt like I had the flu really bad, achy all over, then my fever shot way up and I felt like someone had driven a spike through my breast. Ouch.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

yeah, last time I had mastitis, tjat was what happened, I'm just trying to rule evrything else out.

No way I'm pregnant. I have an IUD and just finished my period. Besides, I'm one of those that doesn't seem to get morning sickness very much.

I think it is stomach flu/food poisioning, but I don't know when to worry, I'm so thirsty but I can't even keep clear liquids down right now. I just wish I could rest


----------

